# installing angel eyes headlights



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

hey guys!

i'm thinking about installing the 2001-2003 years angel eyes headlight for my e39 bimmer.
i've heard that there is one required modification needs to be done, the A/C pipe on the passenger side needs to be bent this way or that way in order to get some clearance of the new headlights.

what have you guys used to get this done?

here is a picture what i'm referring to.










this guy used some sort of tube-bending tool but i just want to hear from you guys who have done this. what did you guy use to bend this darn pipe(tube)?

thanks!


----------



## Quake (Oct 14, 2003)

i just bent it back for clearance. I believe the tube is aluminum so it is really easy to bend.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

Quake said:


> i just bent it back for clearance. I believe the tube is aluminum so it is really easy to bend.


hey,

thanks for the reply, by the way, did you do this under the hot weather condition or just whatever day?


----------



## Quake (Oct 14, 2003)

i thnk it was in october here in NJ .... probably about 50-60.

good luck


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

This tube bends easily. Just take your time and do it in baby steps real gentle like.

Chris


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Wouldn't a cheapie tubing bender from a FLAPS be a worthwhile purchase here? That way you don't kink the line plus it only costs a few bucks. If you measure the diameter of the tube, you should be able to use one of the multi-brake/fuel line bending tools. It is nothing more than a half moon with spaces to lay the pipe into.
JB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

There's no space to get that into the engine bay unless one remove the tube from the car and I wouldn't suggest that.

Chris


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

so just use the hand to bend the tube right? like what i see from the picture that i posted above?


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Agent 99, on the V8 all you have to do is remove the air filter box and there shoudl be plenty of room???


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

i guess that headlight housing is for the halogen right?

check this out, it has the ballast on the rear side of the headlight housing and that's the design for all 2001-2003 angel eyes xenon headlights for e39.

rear view









top view


----------

